# Kenko lens2scope



## wopbv4 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

does anybody have experience with LENS2SCOPE? Does it have autofocus (HAHA)?

Anyway, this little gadget has the potential to give a new life to my "old" tele lenses, even if the image quality is far from superior.


http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/Default.aspx?Cat=THK-Photo-Products-News


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2011)

Since they just announced it today, it might be a while before anyone has it. Meanwhile, You can put your lens on your camera to view thru it. That way, you can also capture a image if there is anything interesting.

You can also buy a old film SLR body for $5.00 and use it to view thru the lens rather than spend $280.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Dec 15, 2011)

For what it's worth, it does offer a X10 magnification.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 15, 2011)

if it had an AF button it would be pretty cool with the 10x magnification on a 300mm f4L it would be pretty cool for spotting...


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Dec 15, 2011)

EF 800mm + Extender EF 2x III + Lens2scope

That's unreal! 

Anyways, thanks for posting this is actually really cool, I had no idea such a thing existed until now!


----------



## Panurus (Jan 4, 2012)

KENKO Lens-2-Scope or Bynolyt Lens-2-Scope?
Who is the constructor?

I have a KIPON EOS TELE.
I use it with EF800mm EF300mm and EF180mm.
They are no visible chromatic aberration. The mecanic is very good.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry, but I don't get the purpose of it...


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 12, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Sorry, but I don't get the purpose of it...



Turn your lens into a telescope (Essentially)

Although it could be done with your camera as earlier mentioned... you can get the 10x magnification the adapter claims to have if you have live view there too...


----------



## wopbv4 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Kenko lens2scope first impression*

Hi,

I bought a lens2scope.

First impression:
Yes , it works and with a 200 mm lens the moon almost fills "the frame". Furthermore, it is sharp enough for bird watching at significant distances, let's say half a mile
Drawbacks:
1) Biggest drawback is the focussing. With an EF-S lens such as the 18-200 kit lens it takes a very steady hand to gently turn the focus ring to get focus. I tried it with a an old 100 mm macro L lens and the issue disappears as the focus ring is a lot better
2) in bright light, chromatic aberration is visible through the viewfinder

Would I recommend it ?

Yes/No. 
If you have a lens that you do not use anymore and you want to have a scope for 200$, then the answer is yes
If you plan to use it with a new L lens that you use in everyday life on your camera, then the answer is no. There have been other reports of damaged electrical contacts, which can happen if you are not carefull during the mount.


----------

